
American vigilante hacker sends Russia a warning - danielmorozoff
http://money.cnn.com/2016/10/22/technology/russian-foreign-ministry-hacked/
======
Cozumel
It wasn't the Russians, Podesta lost his mobile phone which gave an unknown
access to his emails ( [https://wikileaks.org/podesta-
emails/emailid/25364](https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/25364) ).

